# Big Man On Campus!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just took these pics of Brody in his little lettermans jacket I bought from Moni! Couldn't resist posting them here. You can tell he thinks he's pretty hot stuff!! ha!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How cute is he!! I love it! What a perfect fit and he looks so handsome in the red. You go with your cute self, Brody!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe its because he IS hot stuff, Tracy!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Whadya mean "thinks". He IS pretty hot stuff! I love the one of him looking over his shoulder. Oh be still my heart.

I also love those bears on your hearth. How cute.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I was thinking that jacket would be great for Brody  He looks like the football captain in it  I love it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How sweet!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Omgosh!! He's so adorable. 

I love that last pic Tracy x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh brody if I was a chi I'd wanna be your bitch!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahahaha that is way too cute for words!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh brody if I was a chi I'd wanna be your bitch!!!!


roflmao... bad girl!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! he is just too cute!
I love the first and last pics most.
He KNOWS he is hot stuff! lol
Love that boy! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> How cute is he!! I love it! What a perfect fit and he looks so handsome in the red. You go with your cute self, Brody!!


Thanks Paula! I thought it fit him well too!



flippedstars said:


> Hehe its because he IS hot stuff, Tracy!


Haha Kristi! Thanks! 



Lin said:


> Whadya mean "thinks". He IS pretty hot stuff! I love the one of him looking over his shoulder. Oh be still my heart.
> 
> I also love those bears on your hearth. How cute.


Thanks Lin! I love those laughing bears too. We got them when on vacation on Colorado. 



cprcheetah said:


> I was thinking that jacket would be great for Brody  He looks like the football captain in it  I love it!


He needs Jade to be his cheerleader! LOL! 



KittyD said:


> How sweet!


Thanks Kitty!



rache said:


> Omgosh!! He's so adorable.
> 
> I love that last pic Tracy x


Awwww Thanks! 



Daisydoo said:


> Oh brody if I was a chi I'd wanna be your bitch!!!!


SARAH!!! OMG!!! I am cracking up. You are naughty!!  LOL! Like Lin said 'bad girl!' I agree!!! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahahahaha that is way too cute for words!


Thanks so much!



Terri said:


> OMG! he is just too cute!
> I love the first and last pics most.
> He KNOWS he is hot stuff! lol
> Love that boy! x


Thanks so much Terri. He's always a good boy.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL...OMG ....he's too darn cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a little STUD!:love7:


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha that is cute! I've seen jerseys but never a letterman jacket.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

so cute and what a little poser!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What a hottie! And yes, he knows it! Lol! 
That jacket looks great on him.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)




----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Brody, you look so darn cute. I love the way he posed for thr pics.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> LOL...OMG ....he's too darn cute!!!!!!!!


Thanks to YOU Moni! 



pam6400 said:


> What a little STUD!:love7:


Thanks Pam! 



YoQuiero said:


> Haha that is cute! I've seen jerseys but never a letterman jacket.


Yeah, I saw it and had to have it. 



angelbaby said:


> so cute and what a little poser!


He IS a poser, you're right! ha! 



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> What a hottie! And yes, he knows it! Lol!
> That jacket looks great on him.


Thanks Lisa - he needs Jade to be his cheerleader and he'd be set. 



cherper said:


>


LOL! Thanks! Cute graphic! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Oh Brody, you look so darn cute. I love the way he posed for thr pics.


Thanks so much. He's just too much fun.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He's very suave !


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

brody you stud muffin!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a lil' Lady Killer. Now all he needs next to him a Cheerleader. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:

I Love You My Handsome Stud!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

TLI said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> I Love You My Handsome Stud!


Awww!!!
T, that is now my favorite picture of Jade!
Omg!!! She is soooo adorable. Really, she is just precious. 
Brody is a lucky boy! Lol!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was also going to say he definitely is hot stuff.  He looks fab in his new jacket! Such a handsome boy he is!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awww I love that


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh wow - he's quite the dude isn't he!

Love that jacket on him


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Brody I can see in your little face you know you're hot stuff! LOL Those photos are great, made me smile! <3


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jazzman said:


> He's very suave !


Thanks Alan!



smallbeats_m_all said:


> brody you stud muffin!


Thank you Jenna. 



Ness♥Bella;777057 said:


> What a lil' Lady Killer. Now all he needs next to him a Cheerleader. lol


.... and here comes Jade!  LOL!



TLI said:


> I Love You My Handsome Stud!


OMG - Jade could not be any cuter!!! That picture just made my day! Perfect!



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Awww!!!
> T, that is now my favorite picture of Jade!
> Omg!!! She is soooo adorable. Really, she is just precious.
> Brody is a lucky boy! Lol!


Jade and Brody sittin in a tree ...... Yeah, he wishes! 



MChis said:


> I was also going to say he definitely is hot stuff.  He looks fab in his new jacket! Such a handsome boy he is!!


Thanks Heather!



Adrienne said:


> Awww I love that


Thank you Adrienne!



Aquarius said:


> Oh wow - he's quite the dude isn't he!
> 
> Love that jacket on him


Hi Jane - thanks for your sweet comments! 



Dragonfly said:


> lol Brody I can see in your little face you know you're hot stuff! LOL Those photos are great, made me smile! <3


Thanks so much. He's a character that's for sure!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Tracy & Lisa! 

Tracy, Jade sends all the love in the World to her Godmama, and hubby. :love7:


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG! ....what a pair!!! Brody is such a little handsome guy in his college attire...and little Miss Jade is the cutest little cheerleader I've ever seen!!
T & T.....You girls are so funny!.....love the pics


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Stunning. You all need to photo shop a pic of the 2 of them together. Too darn cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Darlene & Trieste! They are lovers forever.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

HO Ya!!!! He looks pretty proud of himself. Ready for the big game.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> OMG! ....what a pair!!! Brody is such a little handsome guy in his college attire...and little Miss Jade is the cutest little cheerleader I've ever seen!!
> T & T.....You girls are so funny!.....love the pics


They are pretty cute together!! 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Stunning. You all need to photo shop a pic of the 2 of them together. Too darn cute!


That would be soooooooooo sweet!



Tanna said:


> HO Ya!!!! He looks pretty proud of himself. Ready for the big game.


That's my boy! 



TLI said:


> Thank you Darlene & Trieste! They are lovers forever.


Awwwwwww!!!!! T - what a perfect job! I love it!!! Couldn't be cuter!! :hello1:


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

aww he looks so cute...i love the last pic


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

tli said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> i love you my handsome stud!


that's what he needed! Lol


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> They are pretty cute together!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww how cutie!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

T I just love the cheerleader picture and the one of them together, too darn cute!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG that letterman jacket is way too cute and Brody looks adorable in it - he is such the little super model. He definetly knows for a fact that he is one very handsome doggie!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haha aw it looks great on him! btw i love the bears in the back


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That is adorable!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, that jacket is adorable on Brody


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

What a handsome lad !
Watch out chi girlies!


----------

